# iPhone 11 pro max battery going down too fast



## davillan (Jun 22, 2021)

Hello. I have an iPhone 11 Pro max and the battery health is at about 85%. That's been good enough for a while, but the last couple of days, the charge is going down too fast. This has happened before, but then stopped. I can't remember why.

I am suspicious that there is something running in the background that is causing this. If there is an expert here that could provide a list of simple checks I can do, I would be most grateful!

Thank all


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Normal is 80% after 500 complete cycles (Charge/discharge). If your battery is fairly new. it came to you in a defective state.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

__





Apple Support







getsupport.apple.com


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

You could always close apps when not done by holding bottom of screen for a second and swipe up and then can swipe up on each one that is open in the background


----------



## ben771williiams (Nov 11, 2021)

You should contact the store where you purchased the device. Since it is most likely a factory failure, and again, it all depends on the condition of the battery, if it is already about 85 percent, then most likely the store can not help you anything, because this failure is not theirs. Take a closer look at everything and then decide what to do next.


----------

